# Can anybody answer this question?



## Chance (Sep 16, 2007)

I am taking my trade exam to get my carpentry s220 license in utah right now. It is the second time I am taking it and I didn't pass by one question last time which was really frustrating. But I have read a lot and am a lot more prepared this time around. One question that was from the previous test has been driving me nuts and I haven't been able to find the answer so if anybody knows I would really appreciate some help. I have zero drywall experience so I don't know very much about the technacalities of it. Here is the question,,,,,

Drywall may NOT be attached to framing members horizontally when,,,,

A) Studs are 16" O.C.
B) Studs are 24" O.C.
C) Joists are 16" O.C.
D) Joists are 24" O.C.

If anybody can answer this I would appreciate it, thankyou!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

The word 'horizontally' suggests they are talking studs.
As fro joists, I don't think they would be 24"oc, though I could be wrong. Just a roofer, and I always build 16"oc.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Actually, "horizontally would indicate that the dryywall is going on a ceiling, so we'd be talking about joists. The funny part is, there's nothing in any of the code books that says you can't install drywall on 24" centers on a ceiling- doing so with 1/2" drywall makes for some wavy ceilings, but this question sounds mighty stupid IMO.

Bob


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

My guess is that by "horizontally", they mean the length of the drywall is running perpendicular to the direction the studs/joists are running....

I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm studying for m my test too, and that's a question I've never come across, although I'm in California, maybe Utah is different.

My best guess is that Bob is right. Horizontal to me would mean a ceiling, as in "not vertical on a wall".
I've never seen wall studs 24" OC, ceiling joists are sometimes 24"OC. A ceiling joist at 16"OC would seem a safer installation of drywall. Joists at 24" OC would be a larger span and might sag, so I would go with answer (D).
If I need to guess, I always go with the common sense answer that seems safest.

But then the question is... If you cannot install drywall on a ceiling with 24" OC joists, how to you remedy that? A drop ceiling? Install cripples?

I agree with Bob, the question is stupid.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

well as a framer here in VA there is such thing as 24" oc studs as longg as they are not load bearing, all walls bearing load shall be set at 16" oc, all partition walls may be 24" oc. And as far as truss goes, which is your ceiling, here most are set at 24" oc, UNLESS the truss contains any type of occupancy capabilities, ie, a bonus room, storage area and such which will bear load, then they are put on 16" oc. The best thing for you to do is check with the floor / ceiling spanning chart in your book. If it says 24" oc joists can be used, then you must be able to attatch drywall to it, unless the home owner opted for the "Open Ceiling" look


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

In my area drywall hung on 24"oc ceilings must be 5/8" rock or 1/2" reinforced ceiling board. 16"oc 1/2" reg. rock is ok.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Chance; I agree weird question; I would go back thru the FRAMING instructions and info, probably some little statement buried in there like: if framing on XXXX centers you may not hang rock,
Second if you can reach an inspector or examiner , bring the question to them, you may get a real surprise when they cant answer it either:whistling

I know it can happen cause it did to me during the written exam for my pilots liscense! LOL really weird question, i had no answer did as above,ROFLMAO the officials took it all the way to the head of of the FAA facility and HE could not answer it, I got credit for answer and they took it off exam in future tests LOL,
Ask, it shows effort and interest on your part. One of the most important things is NOT that a person knows everything but does know where to get the answers if needed


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Some questions are worded wrong and you can challenge them. Probably a good idea here.

Probably the intended answer is "D", but they forgot the qualifier which is " . . if the sheets are installed parallel to the joists." This is from the LA Building Code which is based on the UBC after CA and LA make their amendments.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Gotta be a misworded question.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

8 hours later, and I still don't have a clue.

"My guess is that by "horizontally", they mean the length of the drywall is running perpendicular to the direction the studs/joists are running...."
That's what I meant and thought, but it still doesn't make any sense..

As a roofer in Va., I had to know that an excavation for pipe or something couldn't be open for more that 500' at a time! Not quite sure yet how that fits into a roof estimate or concern, but there it is!


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree with the ceiling. 24" centers would definetly narrow it down to two possibilities. Ceilings would be subject to more weight and warpage than walls...so going through the process of elimination you have your answer:thumbsup:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Chance said:


> I am taking my trade exam to get my carpentry s220 license in utah right now. It is the second time I am taking it and I didn't pass by one question last time which was really frustrating. But I have read a lot and am a lot more prepared this time around. One question that was from the previous test has been driving me nuts and I haven't been able to find the answer so if anybody knows I would really appreciate some help. I have zero drywall experience so I don't know very much about the technacalities of it. Here is the question,,,,,
> 
> Drywall may NOT be attached to framing members horizontally when,,,,
> 
> ...


 

I disagree with the ceiling theory. Most places allow 5/8 on ceilings with 24" ceiling joist. It would have to mean horizonal on walls with 24 inch stud centers, possibly because 24 inch wall studs are unexceptable period, IMO


Code says 24" centers are OK, and non-bearing can be no more than 28" centers....Sec. 2308.9 ref table 2308.9.1.... and I can't find anything else against it in the Gypsum section. I'll stick to 16's


----------



## hbiss (May 23, 2007)

By horizontal to the studs or joists they mean "railroading" or installing the sheets with the beveled edges across the framing members. I do agree that throwing joists into the question confuses the issue but if you think about walls you will see what they are talking about. 

I think this is a state code issue so practices elsewhere are going to differ. From the wording it looks like Utah prohibits installation "horizontally" on either 24" OC framed walls or ceilings regardless of the thickness of the rock. I would bet the answer is "D". 

You can go the the drywall manufacturers websites to get their installation recommendations for 24" OC framing but your code may want better. 

-Hal


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

If you look at table 25G in the UBC you will see the terms horizontal and vertical used to mean ceilings and walls respectively. The not permitted notation is in the parallel to joists section of the Horizontal assemblies. Did I mention I was trained by the Dept of Building and Safety to know this.

You may have missed the info I added to my earlier post.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

My very first framing job in WA was a small development, small houses. they put everything up 24" OC. FJ's, wall studs, trusses are usually 24" OC.

And the kicker....T-111 vertically on 24"OC's......and to boot the kicker, it was SYP. 

Buckle...OMG didn't it buckle.

To answer your question....I don't know. never heard of that. The obvious assumption would be ceiling 24" OC for sagging, but I've never heard either way being against code.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

my best guess would be (B) ive never seen walls (studs ) framed on 24 oc. but i have seen joists framed 16 and 24, and walls on 16. thats if im understanding the question correctly. im guessing that because the framing wouldnt pass inspection. 


but now if theyre talking about railroading hanging parrell with the joists i would say (D) 

it would really help to understand the question.


----------



## Chance (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah I thought the answer would be 24" O.C. joists because of sagging, but I didn't know if it was a trick question. I really appreciate everybodys input.


----------



## Chance (Sep 16, 2007)

They also had a question similar to this on the test except it changed from the drywall running "horizontal" to "parallel" to the framing members. I am guessing the answer for the "parallel" scenario would be it's not acceptable for 24" O.C. studs. And it is fairly common practice in Utah to space studs 24" O.C. when framing in a basement or building walls that are completely non-structural. But I have only done it when framing in basements.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's what I got from it, It would be B because the width of a man's shoulders are wider then 16" so that way a man can't be pushed threw the wall, That's why walls are generally laid out 16" OC. Also they are stronger then 24" OC.


----------

